# Any experience with Cass Creek Big Horn Amplified Electronic Game Call Speaker



## Helmet_S

Guys,

I am curious if anyone has used one of these? It says on the site linked below that you can use it with a MP3 player. It seems like if this is the case it might be a nice cheap option for a budget hunter.

What are your thoughts on this product?

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=380470

Thanks,
Helmet_S


----------



## youngdon

For $40 bucks you can't hardly go wrong. If you get one write a review on it for us. I have been contemplating buying a FP aux. speaker for my FP caller, this would certainly be a less expensive alternative.


----------



## ebbs

Jason I agree with Don. $40 for an amplified speaker system like that seems like a good addition OR alternative until you get into something a little more advanced.


----------



## youngdon

I spoke to a friend tonight that said it is a decent unit, he has sounds from varmintals.com on an mp3. Ha said it works pretty good for him until you crank the volume all the way, then according to him it gets tinny sounding, like it's coming from a can. But up until then which he said he would rarely use anyhow, it sounded good.


----------



## youngdon

He also said to look on ebay.


----------



## Helmet_S

Well guys my wife bought me one for Father's Day. Of coarse I was able to talk to her into giving me my gift early. I have played with it a little and it sounds great. I am sure that it isn't loud enough to call snow geese in with but it is pretty loud. I think it is plenty loud to do some closer range coyote hunting and definitly loud enough for some day time racoon hunting.

I am running it off of my IPod Touch and it sounds great until the last eigth of the volume range. When you turn it up all the way it gets some crackling to it and if you walk off about 50 yards you can't hear it at all. I am not sure if a predator would hear it.

I entend to try it out for a few minutes out at my parents tomorrow and seeing if I get any responce. I know that there are plenty of coyotes in their area. My dad sees them quite frequentlty during the winter months. I also happen to know where some dens are on their neighbors property. I just need to convince my Father or their neighbots to let me hunt them there.

Anyways I do believe that this unit will work great until I can afford to purchase a better one and even then I think it will have it's place in my hunting equipment. I will let you guys know when I call something in with it.


----------



## hassell

Good Luck and Good Hunting, will be waiting for the report!!


----------



## youngdon

Does it have its own volume contol ? If so try turning up the volume on your I-pod and setting the caller to a point or two before it cracks (continually using a max volume setting will cause it to crack at lower volume down the road). I normally set my caller facing up wind of me and a lot of times can hardly hear it yet the coyotes and foxes don't seem to have my hearing loss.


----------



## Helmet_S

youngdon said:


> Does it have its own volume contol ? If so try turning up the volume on your I-pod and setting the caller to a point or two before it cracks (continually using a max volume setting will cause it to crack at lower volume down the road). I normally set my caller facing up wind of me and a lot of times can hardly hear it yet the coyotes and foxes don't seem to have my hearing loss.


No it doesn't have it's own volume control. There is a simple on off switch on the unit. the sounds is totally controled by whatever you chose to connect to it.

I found another website that has some free calls. I havne't listened to many of them and don't know if they are decent or not but here it is. Let me know if any of you guys try them.

http://www.western-rivers.com/Links-and-Downloads.asp?Agree=1


----------



## youngdon

I would think they would be ok, Sorry I can't listen to them right now as my dogs will go crazy. Did you try varmintals.com ? I heard that he has loops as well as individual sounds that are free for the downloading.


----------



## Helmet_S

youngdon said:


> I would think they would be ok, Sorry I can't listen to them right now as my dogs will go crazy. Did you try varmintals.com ? I heard that he has loops as well as individual sounds that are free for the downloading.


Yes I have the ones from varmintals.com. he does have some loops and such. They all sound pretty good. I also downloaded a bunch from the site I listed above and they are pretty decent.

While at my parents this weekend I was able to see some action. No coyotes but 2 racoons and a fox. I didn't shoot anything as they aren't in season right now in missouri but it was fun none the less. I played some racoon kitten sounds and had a racoon come out of a tree and another one came to some racoon fighting sounds (These two raccoons will be dead if they are there this fall). The Fox came in from a neighboing property to a woodpecker distress call. I call all three of these in with no camo. the fox was about 50 yards away and the raccoons came within 5 yards of the caller until I unleashed a bear growl at them and watch them jump about ten feet in the air and take off like lightning bolts.

Anyways needless to say the caller worked great for at least some good woods calling. Hopefully I will be able to get out coyote hunting sometime soon.


----------



## youngdon

This is a good time to practice, things will change as animals will begin responding to different calls as the seasons change, but now is a good time to see whats out there.


----------



## ambush

I bought the bighorn speaker - hooked up mp-3 - downloaded 100 plus sounds , works great !!! and I have the remote nomad also from cass creek , so put them apart and crank it up . called in 2 dogs last weekend . for the money cass creek is good stuff . HAD a primos power dog , nuff said -I'll be nice - but u would think primos would listen to the reviews it gets and go huh ??? I don't know - randy anderson should do something . anyway sorry about the rant ... thanks to varmintal and western rivers and some others out there a guy can really have something . turned up all the way everything sounds a little funny .


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I'd definitly invest in a few mouth calls before I'd buy a power dogg. I heard one a Cabelas one day and thought they were using it to sell Foxpro's. It was terrible. Any of the Johnny Stewart electronic callers are good. I owned a wired model for quite a few years and did fine with it.


----------



## ambush

tru dat ..







its cold , I want to go 2morrow but 20 below might win that battle !


----------



## Helmet_S

I am still happy with my cass creek big horn speaker. like I said before I hook it up to my IPod and it works great. it doesn't o quite as loud as some of the expensive electronic callers on the market but that hasn't been an issue for me so far. The cord is a little bit of a pain but I deal with it fine. I think that for the money spent you can't beat it. The batterys lasted me about 5 times out hunting for several hours each hunt. It runs off of 4 c-cell batterys.

Anyways guys if you can't afford to buy a nice caller and you already have an IPod I would highly recommend this product.


----------



## ambush

what's neat is it's not that big of a pain , only 75 ft. of wire and then set up the nomad downwind 100yds . you also can get 3 nomads to have a moveing sound thing going on 4 different sound's from 4 different spot's for a lot less money . even my hunting partner went thru 2 foxpro's to get one that worked . foxpro being the best but I sure like cass creek . primos being the worst !!!!!!! I have 75.00 wraped up in mp-3 and bighorn and have so many call's I get confused . but still prefer my mouth call's , way more satisfying !!!!


----------

